# Edited: Changing Knives on a TROY BILT - SUPER TOMAHAWK - CHIPPER SHREDDER  ??



## zzr7ky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi - 

A good friend of the family had a "Brush chopper" they wanted me to take.  It belonged to their Dad, and hasn't run in a few years.

They offered it for a couple face cords of Ash, and helped load it up.

It is a TROY BILT - SUPER TOMAHAWK - CHIPPER SHREDDER - 8HP TEC.

I got all fluids changed and a good cleaning done.  Runs well but the blades are dull as can be.

I need to know how to swap the knived or 'hammers'.  
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## PitPat (Aug 9, 2010)

I borrowed one from a neighbor a few weeks ago.
Its very powerful, but very loud. So loud that even with ear protection it was exhausting to be near it.
It seemed like a very solid unit, but after using it for a couple of deafening hours I ended up with such a small pile of mulch that I decided it wasn't worth it and I returned it to my neighbor.
I don't have much experience with other chipper/shredders, so this may just be par for the course.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 9, 2010)

With the super hawks it just depends on what kind of work you need it for....2-1/2 and under with sharp knives they perform well.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 9, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> With the super hawks it just depends on what kind of work you need it for....2-1/2 and under with sharp knives they perform well.


 I assume it works much better on  green limbs.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 9, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They work well on anything under 3inchs a top of the line home owner chipper "if you will" crouch branch's are a little tough on them as well. A good set of hand pruner's to take them out and it goes pretty quick.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 9, 2010)

mine works very well, although I agree it is loud
I found for the amount of work involved 
I rather just throw it on the burn pile
I was trying to be eco friendly, chip it  and let it lay,
rather than open burning it
but I haven't used it after the first year


----------



## oldspark (Aug 9, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> mine works very well, although I agree it is loud
> I found for the amount of work involved
> I rather just throw it on the burn pile
> I was trying to be eco friendly, chip it  and let it lay,
> ...


 That's what I thought so too (rented one) more hassle than it was worth and the troy built I had did not work that well on the dryer limbs, had to feed it slow, a super big one that ate the limbs in a few seconds would be cool.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 9, 2010)

A few years back I rented a good sized chipper; basically a smaller tow behind commercial unit. That thing threw some chips! It took some larger diameter wood too. It was powerful...and I was damn careful using it.


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys !!  

I'm burning the dry stuff, nut have been having more trouble with the small and grean stuff.  The township fire department is apparently under employed and has been offering to ticket buddies of mine that have only modest fires.  I'll give it a shot.  At a cord of Ash I can afford it.  Thery're a nice couple that do a good deal for my 23YO step daughter.  I'll probably help stack ; )


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2010)

Get it apart to where you can at least eyeball the chipper blades (knives).  They should be easily removeable for sharpening, if need be.  I had an 8hp Yard Machines chipper/shredder when I lived in Virginia.  It was a beast.  I'd start a branch into the chute and the thing would just rip it out of my hands and eat it.  Had a hopper that could pivot down sideways for raking leaves & twigs into.  Actually pretty useful if you live where there's always stuff falling off/out of the trees.  I gave it to a friend before I moved, because I knew I wouldn't need it here in Oregon.  Rick


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!! 

I drained the varnish like (blackish & thick) fuel from the tank, put a teaspoon full of light oil in the cylinder, cleaned the plug, cleaned the plug, pulled the cord 3 times and.......


It started up with a couple smoky belches, probably from the oil, and then it ran fine.

The knives will get sharpened next.  I'll change the oil as soon as I run it enough to warm it up.

I'm pretty happy with the swap for a cord of dry C/S/D Ash. 

Thanks again, 
Mike


----------



## richg (Aug 14, 2010)

Be VERY careful with that machine. There was a recall put out on them years and years ago and then the original Troy Bilt went bankrupt and belly up. Their assets were purchased by MTD who says they have nothing to do with the old Troy Bilt machines. I had one of those machines about seven years ago and managed to find some information about what the issue was......it was something like the screen on the bottom of the machine frequently popped off, and if kicked the chip pile with your foot, you got a very unpleasant surprise. there were a number of successful lawsuits against Troy Bilt before they went belly up. My machine crapped out and I didn't want to spend any money to fix it.


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi -

Anyone know how to change the knivesblades?

It's running well now.

Thanks!


----------

